
Apple's iPhone to Use a Centralized Push Based Notification Architecture - pbnaidu
http://highscalability.com/apples-iphone-use-centralized-push-based-notification-architecture
======
lpgauth
It seems to be the best option available to keep control over background
processes... Let's just hope there is no notification limit or price to pay to
notify...

------
siculars
bah. more hoops to jump through.

hey , here is another idea... how about an iphone api that 3rd party apps can
call/write to, perhaps an internal message queue, that would schedule outgoing
requests. kind of what apple is doing but in reverse.

~~~
evgen
Perhaps something like this will appear, but expect it to be a very slowly
processed queue and one which the user can control. To be completely honest,
once I stop using your GPS-powered-social-network du jour app I really don't
want you knowing where I am. Apple's system currently gives app developers the
ability to pass along notifications but by making the data flow a one-way
street from the dev to the phone I remain in control of the phone and its
data, not some dev I don't trust.

------
LPTS
Looks good to me. I'm excited about that. Just what my app needed.

